# 2013 Log



## tri-terror

Going to get a log going on this site and try and make it interesting.  I'm looking at myself in the mirror today and I'm not really happy with where I am.  I've got good size but my abs are almost gone and I've got my love handles starting to come back.  SOOOOOO, time to cut a little bit.  I'm not going crazy and doing a contest prep diet but I'm going to peel back a bit.  

Little things at first like Monster Rehabs instead of Khaos lol!  Less cookies and ice cream, less carbs overall etc.  And I'm going to start doing a little bit of cardio.  Maybe like 10-15 minutes PWO.

I like to see what's going on as well as looking at the scale so my supplements are going to be of the less wet variety.  I'm running really short on things at the moment so it wont be a lot either.

Going to see where I can get by the end of December, and then I might hit full bore prep in January for a big state show in April.


----------



## tri-terror

*Training*

I know what works for me and it's time to put it to good use and at the same time switch things up a bit.  For example, I've been training chest and back together almost all year.  I love doing it, but I'm going to do a different split just for spice.  Back is also going to be with only biceps so I can properly hammer it.
I love training six days a week, it is very optimal for me but I just can't seem to make it happen due to my schedule.  Everytime I get going I think it's going to work, and it does for a few weeks and then I start missing sessions.

So this is what I'm doing:
Day 1- Chest/Delts/Triceps
Day 2- Back/Biceps/Forearms
Day 3- Quads/Hamstrings/Calves

I will do abs here and there as I feel like lol.  They are not a bad bodypart and when I diet down they look good so not a lot of reason to work them and make them bulky.  I do want to work on my intercostals a little though.

The split will be: Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday.  Going day 1, 2, 3, repeat.  So the first week Friday will be day 1 again, then Monday will be Day 2 etc.  This way I'm hitting each muscle directly about twice every 9 days or so.  Depending on where it falls with the weekend I will have 3 to 5 days for a muscle to rest.

Here are my exercises for this go around(note: sometimes I will do something different that listed here depending on how I feel or if I get a wild hair up my ass)

Chest: Neck Press, Dips
Delts: Scott Press, Upright Rows
Triceps: Some form of DB extension, and reverse grip pressdowns
Back: Nautilus pullover, Nautilus pulldown and or chins, DB Rows, Seated low row widowmaker.
Biceps: Alt. DB curl and BB Drag Curl widowmaker
Forearms: Wrist curls, crossbody hammer curls
Quads: Squats, Hack sissy squat, maybe some high rep leg press if I feel like it.
Hamstrings: Lying leg curls, SLDL
Calves: various calf raises

This is going to be a low-medium volume routine.  Everything will be 3-5 sets per muscle depending on how recovered I'm feeling except back which will probably get 9 to 12 sets.  Probably 6 sets width and 6 sets thickness and a widow maker.

I like to train reverse pyramid, so after warming up I'll do my heaviest set first and then drop weight each successive set.  Each set to failure, and the heavy set will be 8-10 reps(ish).


----------



## tri-terror

*12/3/2012*

Lets see if I can remember what I did yesterday...

Neck Press 3 sets, max 225
Dips 2 sets BW
Scott Press 3 sets, max 60lb DBs
Upright rows 2 sets, max 135lbs
Lying DB extensions 3 sets max 45lb DB's
Rev. grip tricep extensions max 140lbs.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Rite on Tri !!  Thanks for taking the time . These Logs are an important tools to the young or even old to see peoples advancement in body changes and how they do it . Are you going to post body weight before , during , or after.?  Next is your diet log? Lol.. U got time brutha . Jst jkin ! Im crappy at personal Logs cause my life is a log in itself ..


----------



## Elvia1023

Looking good matey. I plan to do a log for 2013... I will just have it here. 2 forums is too much for me so I picked Anasci as my number 1. It was my first forum after all


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice x 2! great to hear Elvia..


----------



## tri-terror

Ironbuilt said:


> Rite on Tri !!  Thanks for taking the time . These Logs are an important tools to the young or even old to see peoples advancement in body changes and how they do it . Are you going to post body weight before , during , or after.?  Next is your diet log? Lol.. U got time brutha . Jst jkin ! Im crappy at personal Logs cause my life is a log in itself ..



I'll throw some diet in as I remember it.  I'm not too structured now which has honestly been my problem for a while.  I do well when I have an end date and a goal such as in prep.  But for everyday life it's just too complicated.  I have a wife and 2 kids so daddy eating on his own schedule and his own food every day every meal doesn't work out all the time.  I like to eat dinner with my family, lol!

So what I do is try and feed the whole family healthier and or bodybuilding friendly food.  Or when my wife cooks it's just what it is.  She is a great cook and I'd be stupid to turn down her cooking.  

So basically what I do is eat when I'm hungry.  I try to get around 8oz of meat and 40-50g carbs.  I don't add fat except that I cook in coconut and olive oil.  Oh and I love cheese so I add that to some things also.


----------



## tri-terror

*Back/Biceps*

This is from yesterday

Nautilus pullover as a warmup.  3 sets of 12 with 140lbs on the stack, 20 sec. rest in between.

Nautilus pulldown.  This is a very cool old nautilus machine I like to use since my gym doesn't have the Hammer Strength one I like.  It's not a cable pulldown but a fixed arm that you pull down in front of you.  Very cool.
I did 3 sets with 250, 210, 190lbs.

Seated HS rows supersetted with inverted TRX rows.  I don't really count the inverted bodyweight rows I just go till I cant go any more.  It's usually around 10-12.
I did 5 plates a side on the row, then 4 and then 3.  Right to the TRX band to knock out the inverteds.  SUPER upper back and lat pump with this.

2 Hand DB Row.  Max 110lbers for 5, then 90 and 70lbs.

Seated low pulley row 1 set of 130 for 20.

Cross body hammer curls 3 sets, max of 60lbs

Alternating DB curl with THUMBS UNDER THE BAR.  3 sets, max was 40lbs for 7, then I did 30 and 25lbs.

Widow maker for bis was barbell drag curl, 70lbs for 21.

I only ate twice yesterday.  I had some leftover cheesy Velveeta hamburger helper type stuff in the AM, a 16oz chocolate milk after training, and grabbed two pizzas after getting my kids from school and had 4 slices with a glass of milk.


----------



## tri-terror

Today is a scheduled off day.  May go in and do some cardio and abs though if I feel like it later before I take a nap.  Back to work tonight for 4 in a row 12 hour night shifts, yuck.
I'm gonna eat some cold pizza this morning.  Got some chicken thawing out, going to bring some stir fry chicken and broccoli to work tonight.

Edit:
Bodyweight this morning was 241.6


----------



## tri-terror

Pics from today


----------



## AnaSCI

Another great log!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## K1

Looking good bro...Look forward to seeing your progression!!


----------



## powders101

Always great to follow people's logs, thanks for this!


----------



## odin

Good, thick base you have there! I will be following this thread1


----------



## tri-terror

*Catch up*

OK got to catch up with the last couple days.

12/6/12 was legs
I like to warm up my knees and legs by doing leg curls first(got that from John Meadows and it works really well).
So I use this old nautilus leg curl machine for 3 sets to failure with 120, 110 and 100lbs.  This machine is weird because it "feels" much heavier than other lying leg curl machines.  The stack only goes up to 150lbs and I'm not sure I could even do it all at this point.  I did 120 for like 6 reps.

Counting warm ups I did like 5 sets of squats.  Ended up with two working sets of 315x8.  Just wasn't feeling it much yesterday.
Went over to the hack squat machine and did some deep sissy squats with one plate per side for 20 reps.

Then I did some calves in a sqaut machine.  I got in it facing backwards and hung my heels off the edge.  I did a total of 8 plates for 3 sets of 25, 25, and 18 reps.

Diet for yesterday was a protein shake in the AM, a glass of chocolate milk before training, chicken and veggies stir fry, and then a lean burger with cheese and spicy mustard and a greek yogurt at work for lunch.


----------



## tri-terror

*12/7/2013*

Dry weight today was 239.
I worked last night so came home this AM and had 2 scoops Dyamtize Elite in 12oz half and half and went to bed.

Woke up about 3 and had leftover chicken and aisian vegetable stir fry and a glass of milk.  

Was at the gym by about 4 to train Chest/delts/tris.
So my chest training today was unconventional from what I would normally do.  I'm doing an unsanctioned bench press competition at the gym next saturday just for fun.  Well, I don't train that way and haven't done a 1 rep max or even a double or triple in forever.  So anyways I wanted to see where I'm at so I know what to shoot for next weekend.

So I warmed up with 2 sets of 135 for 15 fast reps.  I did 225x4, and 315x2.  Then I set a PR and did 345x1.  Really wanted to get at least 365 today so I loaded the bar up and went for it.  My elbows kind of hurt on the way down and I was slow going up and kind of paused a couple inches off my chest.  My spotter got spooked and grabbed the bar just as I was getting it going again.  He backed off right away but I wanted to do it again and make sure I could do it unassisted.
SO I rested a few minutes, got back under the bar, got my arch going and got mad at that shit.  I lowered it REAL slow, touched the bottom of my chest and paused and fired that shit up.  Felt really good to move that weight and I didn't get hung up at all.  SO I think I may go for 380 or 385 in the meet.  I think I'll open with 335 or 345 then do 365 and then my last attempt go for 380-385.

I counted that as my chest workout and moved on to close grip bench for triceps.
3 sets, 295x8, 265x9, 235x11

Finished with shoulders and did 3 sets of Scott presses.
70x8, 60x8, 55x9

After the gym I had a lean burger with cheddar cheese and a greek yogurt.

lunch tonight at work is some meatloaf my wife made before I left and some pineapple.  Before you scoff at the meatloaf, she doesn't use any filler.  Just lean ground beef, whole eggs and seasoning.

I picked up RTD muscle milk to drink toward the end of my shift if I get hungry again.


----------



## AtomAnt

NICE! Congrats on the PR.  

I used to drink those RTDs but the price per meal using them was not very cost effective and I didn't trust a lot of the ingredients. I'm not sure what kind of job you have but at my desk I keep on of TN's mylar bags of protein and have a food scale and case of water, and in case I have to run to meetings off-site I have one bag in my car with another scale and a case of water.  Anal? Maybe...but I get very disgruntled if I am hungry lol


----------



## tri-terror

Oh trust me the muscle milk is not a staple, just something convenient to grab on the way to work.


----------



## Rory

I used to take muscle milk with my am workout. sipped it throughout the workout. Back in the 90s tho and loved it.


----------



## tri-terror

Yeah its still pretty good tasting, but like mental said, its got a lot of fillers and other stuff that may be suspect in it.  I probably have like 2 a year from a gas station when I'm on the road or something.

I love true nutrition but the shipping is very slow and expensive to the east coast so I don't order from them as much as I used to.

Lately I've been using Dymatize elite and ultimate muscle protein from Beverly.   I really like the Beverly international stuff.  It tastes really good and I know it doesn't have any bullshit in it.


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> Yeah its still pretty good tasting, but like mental said, its got a lot of fillers and other stuff that may be suspect in it.  I probably have like 2 a year from a gas station when I'm on the road or something.
> 
> I love true nutrition but the shipping is very slow and expensive to the east coast so I don't order from them as much as I used to.
> 
> Lately I've been using Dymatize elite and ultimate muscle protein from Beverly.   I really like the Beverly international stuff.  It tastes really good and I know it doesn't have any bullshit in it.



I'm also on the east coast.  I order A LOT at one time and it comes out cheaper.  I did the math on the exact comparable blend to 20lbs of ON 100% whey and TN came out about $10 cheaper including shipping.  

I also use a bunch of their other supps...so it works out.  

The only other protein I've used since using TN is Beverly UMP.  Whenever I go to see my family up in PA I buy it at the local fitness equipment/supplement store that got me started into training.  I do love the texture and taste of UMP, shit is rich and creamy as hell.  

Speaking of RTDs, you ever have those isopure RTD's?  I've had them a few times and every time I drank one I was running to the bathroom within minutes.  And those drinks have some funky neon colors....imagine seeing that in the toilet when you're done.  Freaky. lol


----------



## tri-terror

I want to get a little order in to Beverly and try out the Muscle Provider protein.  It's isolate and hydrolosate.  They have a pretty good sale on right now if you put "PRIVATE" in as the discount code.
No I haven't tried the isopure.  I really don't use any of them all that much.

How were you able to save on shipping?  Seems like the more I order the more expensive it is.  One time I wanted to buy a dozen bottles of LBA's and the shipping was as over 100 bux.

I do love me some TN though.  Got a cupboard full of MG's Powdered muscle, and BCAA, EAA, and Leucine powders right now.  I'd love to go to them for cold filtered whey isolate, but the Dymatize is pretty good stuff too.  Has digestive enzymes in it also.  You can buy it on BB.com for about $44 a 5lb tub and I get it in 2-3 days.

Going to do an experiment and see if ordering to a business address is any cheaper.


----------



## AtomAnt

How long ago did you order? About two weeks ago I ordered a couple gallons of glycerol, 25lbs of protein and a bunch of other supps and shipping was like $30. And glycerol is heavy! 

I know in the past couple of months they reduced shipping costs a lot.

Dante is looking into setting up an east coast distribution center as well, which would be clutch for us!


----------



## tri-terror

It has been a while to be honest.  $30 is not that bad for all that stuff.  And I stand by the fact that it is the best quality you can get hands down.
I put a pretend order in last night for a couple bottles of supps, and like 10lbs of protein and it was $14, $10 to my wifes work so not too bad.


----------



## AtomAnt

Are you [email protected] on IM? 

I just PM'ed you without even realizing it until I saw your avatar.


----------



## tri-terror

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back to the log Tri , no time to chat products .Lol.. Thanks brutha, the log is great btw!


----------



## tri-terror

*12/10/2012*

Back/Biceps

Switched things up a little bit.  Seems the more I go along the more DC like my training becomes.
Started out with rack chins.  Hadn't done these in forever but I figure if it works for guys like Hanshaw, Wojo, and Harris it can't hurt me LOL.

Warmed up with 2 set of 10 with bodyweight and 20lbs.
Did one working set of 50lbs for 18 rest paused reps.

Next did 2 hand DB rows. 3 sets.
115x6, 100x7, 80x10

Then my new back ending exercise.  Rack deads with a shrug and hold at the top.
put the bar at knee height and did 135x8, 225x8, and finally 315x8.  3 second hold in the shrug position except for the last rep of each set I held for 10.  Fucking BRUTAL.  I'm hoping these will really bring my lower traps up.


----------



## ProFIT

DC has put out some monsters so you should be able to add on some serious mass running a variation type of his program!!


----------



## tri-terror

Shit forgot to put my biceps work in there!
Reverse grip 1 arm cable curls.
3 warm up sets then one work set of 50lbs x 21 reps.

3 sets alternate DB curls with thumb under bar.  40x8, 35x9, 25x12

Bb drag curl 1 widow maker of 60x22


----------



## tri-terror

*12/11/2012 Front Squats Are the DEVIL*

legs today.  Wasn't quite feeling it on the way to the gym cause I got a little bit of a head cold but I sorted it out when I got there.

Decided I'm going to alternate every other workout between back squats and front squats.  Would you believe I've never done front squats?  Well, once I did to feel it out and I didn't like it.  I need to do something different though so here we go.

Warmed up with the bar, then 2 sets of 8 with 135.
2 work sets: 225x8 and 205x10.  FUCK ME THESE HURT.  Not like knee pain, but in my quads!  Way more lower quad activation with these badboys.

Did my widowmaker on a different hack machine this time as I don't like the other one.  This is a Magnum one where you stand up on the platform and get under the pads.  Very nice machine.  Did 2 plates per side for 20 reps.

Lying leg curls
Did a variation I just read about from Dante.  I did 3 warm up sets pyramiding up then one rest paused set.
I did 80lbs on the machine to failure WITH TOES POINTED OUT, then 3 reps with toes toward shins(like most of us do it all the time).  So I did 13 rest paused reps plus the 3 in the "power groove" three times.

Then I went back to that hack machine and faced reverse and did 2 warmup sets for calf raises and then one work set with 4 plates DC style.  Up on the big toe, slow 5 second decent and then 10 seconds in the stretched position.  Brutal.  Did 12 reps.


----------



## tri-terror

*12/13/2012*

Yesterday was a scheduled off day.  Killed chest/delts and tris today.  Felt like a really good workout.

Warmed up my elbows with some light(100lbs) tricep cable extensions.  3 sets of 15.

Neck press 3 sets. 245x10, 225x9, 205x10

Hammer Strength Incline Press 1 set.  2 plates per side for 15 reps.

Scott press 3 sets.  75x6, 60x9, 50x10.

Skull Crushers did a few warm ups then one set to failure with 100x12

Cybex Dip machine, 2 warm ups then 160x20

20 min. cardio on treadmill.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good work Tri !  On front squats do you cross your arms in front or are your wrists flexible enough to bend back not crossing arms . Or did u wuss out? Lol Kidn.  Also you ever try lying hammys with elbows under chest kinda propped up. I love doin those and also the bent over isolated one legged hammy machine if you got one available.. Keep up the steel brutha. Great log..


----------



## AtomAnt

The toes pointed when doing hamstring curls makes a huge difference. Definitely a killer.

Did you do your 20 rep cybex dips WM style? Like having to do one rep at a time taking a few breaths between once you got into the teens? 

I do live the cybex dip machine and think a WM would toast your tris!


----------



## IRONFIST

Great log bro!


----------



## tri-terror

Ironbuilt said:


> Good work Tri !  On front squats do you cross your arms in front or are your wrists flexible enough to bend back not crossing arms . Or did u wuss out? Lol Kidn.  Also you ever try lying hammys with elbows under chest kinda propped up. I love doin those and also the bent over isolated one legged hammy machine if you got one available.. Keep up the steel brutha. Great log..



I gotta cross my arms man!  It's not my wrists that are the problem but really my shoulders.  I'm horribly inflexible up top right now.
Yeah sometimes I do kinda prop my chest up, I think Gironda called it a power curl or something?

We have a lying Hammer Strength curl machine.  haven't used it yet but it looks pretty badass because like you said, each leg is independent.



AtomAnt said:


> The toes pointed when doing hamstring curls makes a huge difference. Definitely a killer.
> 
> Did you do your 20 rep cybex dips WM style? Like having to do one rep at a time taking a few breaths between once you got into the teens?
> 
> I do live the cybex dip machine and think a WM would toast your tris!



I meant for it to be a widow, and I was definitely toast at the end, but next time I'm going to go a little heavier because I didn't really need to pause at all like on my leg widow.



IRONFIST said:


> Great log bro!


Thanks!


----------



## tri-terror

*12/14/2012*

Ugh, shitty day today.  I have a horrible head cold/sinus infection and just feel like crap.  No energy, slept like shit etc.

Forearms/Biceps/Back
Rope hammer curls 3 sets 170x12, 150x11, 140x16

Alt. DB curls with false grip.
45x7, 35x9, 30x10

BB drag curl
80lb bar for 20.  True widow here.  Was done at about 14 and cranked out 6 more.

Nautilus pull-over
I don't remember my reps right now... Wrote em down in my book which is in the truck.  Sorry.
3 sets with 180, 160 and 140

Nautilus pull-down
210x8
190x10
170x10

I didn't have it in me to go on after this, so I pussed out and no thickness exercise today and no rack dead/shrugs.  I know.  I suck.

Somehow I have to work 12 hours tonight being sick, go home and sleep for 2 hours in the AM and then show up at 11 for weigh ins for the bench press competition...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good luck for the competition bro .. If you aren't feeling it go with the gut and rest out.. Keep us posted !!


----------



## tri-terror

So I won my weight class(242) and the open overall with a Wilkes score of 108.xx
I opened up with 345 no problem and decided I would beat my last PR of 265 with 270.  So I did 270 on my second round and the dude running it asks me what I want to do last?  I'm like shoot I don't know.  He says go crazy do something wild.  SO I said fuck it, put me down for 405.

Crushed it.  Benching 405 was a goal of mine by the end of the year too so it feels really good to have accomplished it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

RIGHT ON BRUTHA!! So great to hear people get their goals.. Now set another one the glory is over ..lol ..


----------



## AtomAnt

Awesome work Tri! 

So that goal is accomplished, so...what's next?


----------



## tri-terror

Whats next?  I want to win my class at a BB show.  Updating tomorrow with contest diet.
It's fucking ON.


----------



## tri-terror

*Catching up!*

OK, got some serious catching up to do in here!  So I'm nearing the end of my first week of prep.  Started out at 239 and today I was 236 so I'm happy with that.

Before I catch up on my workout's for the week I want to talk about my diet a little bit.  I have done really well in the past with a low carb diet and carb cycling, but I want to try something different for right now.  If I stop making progress I'll go keto in a second but I think this will work.

basically I'm following George Farah's diet outline.  you start out with carbs higher and drop them and increase protein as you get closer to show day.  I don't believe in force feeding though either so this is what I did.

I used my bodyweight times 15 to get my base diet calories of 3585 and then broke that down into 50% carbs, 30% protein, and 20% fat.  That comes out to 448g carbs, 269g protein, and 80g fat per day.  I divided that by six to get manageable portions.  So the macro break down for my meals is 75g carbs, 45g protein, and 13g fat.
THIS IS WHAT I'M EATING WHEN I'M HUNGRY.  Some days I don't hit six meals some days I get more, it all balances out.  I listen to my body.  So at 12 weeks out, or sooner if weight loss stalls I will drop carbs by 50g per day and increase protein by 18g. and continue to do that every two weeks.

I'm not using any fat burners yet except 50mcg T3.  I don't like the way clen makes me feel so I probably won't be using that.  I need to get some ephedrine though so I can run the eca stack.  I may instead try some supplements from True Nutrition.  They have this stuff called "Burn" that sounds decent, and green tea and green coffee extract, and raspberry ketones.


----------



## tri-terror

*Anabolics*

If I was in a country where I could use anabolics legally, I would choose to be on 350mg test prop, 350mg tren ace, and 350mg winstrol right now.
In a couple weeks I would add some compounds and be using:
test prop 350mg
masteron 400mg
tren ace 700mg
EQ 900mg
Winny 700mg


----------



## tri-terror

12/17/2012
Lying leg curl.  3 warmup sets then:
90lbs for 15 rest pause with toes pointed.  3 reps each RP with toes curled.

Squats
3 warmups of 135x12 225x10 315x6 then one work set:
365x7

hack squat widow maker
2 plates plus 10lbs each side for 20 reps

hack squat toe raise
1 warm up then
4+10 for 15 DC style reps.


----------



## tri-terror

*12/19/2012*

Warm up elbows with cable press downs 70x15 100x15

Neck Press.  2 warm up sets with 135
250x9
225x8
195x12

Incline HS press.  1 set with 3 plates per side for 8 reps

Skull crushers
120x6
100x8
80x13

Dip Machine
175x20

Smith Machine Military
2 plates per side for 6(felt really fucking heavy)

Scott Press
60x10
50x9

Extreme stretching after all my exercises but I don't feel like typing that out every time!

20 min on treadmill.


----------



## tri-terror

*12/20/2012*

Hammer Curls
25x15 40x8
65lbs for 15 rest paused

Incline DB Curls
25x12
40x13 RP

BB drag curl
80lbs for 22

Rack Chins
BWx10 for 2 sets
45lbs for 18 RP

BB Row
225x8
275x6
135x12  I felt not strong on these.  Haven't done them in a few months though.

Rack deads with a shrug and 3 second pause
135x8
225x8
335x8 10 sec hold on last rep

20 min. on treadmill


----------



## tri-terror

*12/21/2012*

Leg extensions to warm up 3 sets of 10 with 100lbs

Lying leg curl toes pointed
4 warmups then
90x16 RP with 3 in power groove each RP

Front Squat
135x10
245x6
185x10

Hack Widow
2+15 for 23

hack toe press
4+15 for 15 DC reps


----------



## PRIDE

Great log bro!


----------



## tri-terror

got my back/bicep/forearm workout in that I was supposed to do yesterday.

Forearms I did 1 arm reverse grip cable curls. 
30x15 40x15 50x15

Biceps was alternating DB curls with a false grip.
2 warmups 25x8 30x8
1 work set with 45s for 13 rest pause reps

Warmed up lats with DB pullovers
40x15 60x12 60x12

Width exercise was Nautilus Machine Pulldowns
100x15 150x12 190x10
1 rest pause work set of 230lbs for 15 RP

Thickness exercise was Hammer Strength Rows.
Did 3 warm up sets. 2 plates for 6 partials and 6 full, then 3 for 6+6 and then 4 plates for 6 reps. What I do is the middle ROM for the first 6 reps and then 6 full ROM reps.
Two work sets: 4 plates +35lbs each side for 5 and 2 partials
then 4 plates for 8 reps.

Rack Deads. These are done with a shrug at the top which is held for 3 seconds, except the last rep which is held for 10.
135x8
225x8
340x8
Didn't quite make the 10 seconds on the last rep.

Got some other stuff I want to add but need to clear something up first.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Excellent log Tri.. I'll say thanks for everyone who reads it..


----------



## AtomAnt

Hey Tri!  Dude, I had no idea you were Michael from facebook lol  I made the connection after seeing the video.  That was some nice pressing BTW!


----------



## tri-terror

*12/31/2012*

Trained legs today. Was in kind of a funk. Been getting over this stupid virus and I slept most of the day knowing I had to work tonight. So anyway I only had one meal in me before going to the gym which makes me a little weak anyway. Meant to do 2 heavy sets of squats like 5-7 and 8-10 reps but as I warmed up with 135 I just wasn't feeling it. I felt good and strong on the first reps but was petering out quick. SO I decided to do some triples instead.
135x7, 135x7, 225x3, 315x3, 335x3 and 365x3.

Felt like I needed more volume today than that so I hit the sled which I haven't done in a while. did 6 plates a side for 20, 8 plates a side for 15, and 5 plates a side for 20. That finished me off pretty good.

Did a few warmups on lying leg curl then did one rest paused work set with 100lbs. This is an old nautilus one and it's way heavier than others for some reason. Anyway I did 12 rest paused reps with my toes pointed out, and after each failure point did an additional 3 reps in the power groove with my toes curled. So it was like 6+3, 4+3, 2+3.

Then I went back to the sled and did 3 sets of 20 with the 5 plates. 5 second negatives.


----------



## tri-terror

*1/1/2013*

Short and sweet today. Trained chest delts and tris.

Started with low incline(30 degree) DB press:
45x8 65x8 100x6 and 130x7

Hammer strength wide chest:
1 plate for 12 2x10, 3x8, 4x7

Scott Press:
65x11, 55x9, 45x9

CGBP:
severly overestimated what I could do after training chest that hard.
Tried to do a rest pause set with 295 but could only get 4 reps with it, so I dropped to 275 and did 6, and then to 225 and did 3 more.


Some vids from this workout:
VIDEO0107.mp4 - YouTube

Wide iso hammer press - YouTube

Scott Press - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Way to blow his cover Atom.. Lol..  Tri is on a mission of gaining serious  muscle  in 2013  I see guys .. So Watch out....
You're not a laker fan are ya? That we need to discuss .. Lol


----------



## tri-terror

Kobes gave it away huh?  Yeah I love the Lakers.  Who am I supposed to cheer for in NC?  The Bobcats? LMAO!


----------



## tri-terror

Ironbuilt said:


> Way to blow his cover Atom.. Lol..  Tri is on a mission of gaining serious  muscle  in 2013  I see guys .. So Watch out....
> You're not a laker fan are ya? That we need to discuss .. Lol



And yeah, 2013 is going to rock.  I'm getting contest lean and hopefully bringing home some hardware.
then the fucking governor is coming off, I mean cutting the fucking brake cables and everything man!  I'm not stopping till I'm 280 plus with abs.


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> And yeah, 2013 is going to rock.  I'm getting contest lean and hopefully bringing home some hardware.
> then the fucking governor is coming off, I mean cutting the fucking brake cables and everything man! * I'm not stopping till I'm 280 plus with abs.*



:sHa_thumb5:

Yeah, that is going balls out without a doubt!

And no fellas, basketball just isn't my cup of tea.  I never really got into watching it...


----------



## tri-terror

AtomAnt said:


> :sHa_thumb5:
> 
> Yeah, that is going balls out without a doubt!
> 
> And no fellas, basketball just isn't my cup of tea.  I never really got into watching it...



I'm not naive, I know it will take some time to get there, but ill take 2 years if that's what it takes.


----------



## tri-terror

Okay guys, I finally worked out my DC split for this deal.  I really tried to pick exercises I liked and had room to progress on.  I also really went back and forth a lot on the widow makers.  I was trying to only have one per day, but I ended up with one for almost every muscle...  THIS IS NOT THE WAY IT WOULD USUALLY BE DONE.  I feel like I can handle the extra amount of volume though, and I really want to hang with the big boys so I'm going to try and bring everything up.

So this goes 2 on 1 off 2 on weekend off.
Biceps/forearms/back width/back thickness
Chest/shoulders/triceps
Calves/hammies/quads

Day 1:
BB Drag Curls 15-25 RP
***BICEP WIDOW***  Hammer Strength Preacher Curl
One arm reverse cable curls 12-20 SS
Rack Chins 12-20 RP
***BACK WIDTH WIDOW MAKER***  Nautilus machine pulldowns
Yates rows 2 SS 7-9 reps and 10-13 reps
Rack Dead with a shrug and hold.  Set of 8 with 3 second holds, 10 sec. last rep.

Day 2:
Incline Smith Press 12-20 RP
***CHEST WIDOW*** hammer Strength Wide Chest Press
Nautilus Machine Press
***DELT WIDOW***  Face Pulls
PJR Pullover 15-20 RP

PJR Pullovers.MP4 - YouTube






***TRICEP WIDOW***  Cybex Dip Machine

Day 3:
Standing Calf Machine 15-20 RP
Seated Leg Curl 15-24 RP
Adductor machine 15-30 RP
Hack Squats 2 SS 7-9  10-13
***LEG WIDOW***  Sled

Day 4:
Alternating DB Curl with false grip 15-25 RP
bicep widow
reverse grip drag curl 12-20 SS
Hammer Strength Pulldowns 12-20 RP
width widow
2 Hand DB rows 7-9  10-13
Rack Deads with shrug

Day 5:
Machine Incline Press 12-20 RP
chest widow
Smith Front Press 12-20 RP
delt widow
CGBP 15-20 RP
tricep widow

Day 6:
Seated Calves 15-20 RP
Lying Leg Curl 15-24 RP
Adductor machine 15-30 RP
Front Squats 2 SS 7-9  10-13
leg widow

Day 7:
Spider Curls 15-25 RP
bicep widow
Cross Body hammer curls 12-20 SS
Close Grip Pulldowns
width widow
Hammer strength Row 7-9  10-13
rack dead with shrug

Day 8:
Machine Incline Press 12-20 RP
chest widow
Scott Press 15-30 RP
Delt widow
Reverse grip bench 15-20 RP
tricep widow

Day 9:
Hack Squat toe raise 15-20 RP
lying leg curl 15-24 RP
Adductor Machine 15-30 RP
Back Squats 7-9  10-13
leg widow

You may have noticed the lack of a third hamstring exercise.  I only have access to two types of leg curls, and I don't want to do SLDL with the rack deads being on back day every time.  So I am alternating lying with seated leg curls.


----------



## AtomAnt

Tri - Something I noticed was the placement of your WMs.  For example, your bicep WM is before forearms and back width WM is before back thickness.  

I'm not going to say one way is absolutely correct or not, but doing the WMs before heavy work for closely related bodyparts will take away from what you can get out the heavy work. 

Just something to think about...

EDIT: And another thing, you might want to add in Wide/Sumo stance leg presses as a hamstring exercise.  I'd likely put these on a day when you are doing your least taxing quad exercise, like hack squats. 

Oh, and I decided I was going to just follow your log on here.  I think it gets WAY too creepy following it on several sites lol


----------



## tri-terror

AtomAnt said:


> Tri - Something I noticed was the placement of your WMs.  For example, your bicep WM is before forearms and back width WM is before back thickness.
> 
> I'm not going to say one way is absolutely correct or not, but doing the WMs before heavy work for closely related bodyparts will take away from what you can get out the heavy work.
> 
> Just something to think about...
> 
> EDIT: And another thing, you might want to add in Wide/Sumo stance leg presses as a hamstring exercise.  I'd likely put these on a day when you are doing your least taxing quad exercise, like hack squats.
> 
> Oh, and I decided I was going to just follow your log on here.  I think it gets WAY too creepy following it on several sites lol



Hmm, hadn't thought about sumo presses... Not a bad idea.
As far as the placement of the WM's I hear what you are saying but I've thought about it long and hard and I think that the way I have it is the best way for me.  Will I lose a little something inthe way of poundage on the thickness exercises?  Yeah maybe, but you gotta remember I've been training with more volume than this for a while now.  I was doing 3-5 sets(to failure) for width and then 3-5 for thickness after, also to failure.

If it turns out to be too much I'll change it around or eliminate the width widow altogether.  I'm going to ask Wojo what he thinks about it the next time I see him.


----------



## tri-terror

*1/3/2013*

bis/forearms/back width/back thickness

BB Drag Curl:
EZ bar+ 30x12, +50x8, +70x8
+90 for 23 RP

1 arm reverse cable curl:
40x10, 50x11
70x14 SS

HS Preacher Curl Widow:
45x20

Rack Chins:
BWx10 two sets
+35 for 21 RP

Nautilus Pulldown Widow:
150x21

Yates Rows:
135x8, x135x8
275x7
225x11

Rack Deads with Shrug and Hold:
135x8
225x8
335x8

20 min. light cardio


----------



## tri-terror

*1/4/2013*

Legs

Standing calf raise machine:
100x20 150x15 180x15
250 for 25 RP

Seated Leg Curl:
80x12 120x10 150x10
180 for 21 RP

Adductor Machine:
couple warmups then
190 for 27 RP

Hack Squat:
1x8 2x8
4x7
3x10

Sled Widow
4 plates for 23 reps

DONE.
Oh wait I did 23 min on the treadmill


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> Hmm, hadn't thought about sumo presses... Not a bad idea.
> As far as the placement of the WM's I hear what you are saying but I've thought about it long and hard and I think that the way I have it is the best way for me.  Will I lose a little something inthe way of poundage on the thickness exercises?  Yeah maybe, but you gotta remember I've been training with more volume than this for a while now.  I was doing 3-5 sets(to failure) for width and then 3-5 for thickness after, also to failure.
> 
> If it turns out to be too much I'll change it around or eliminate the width widow altogether.  I'm going to ask Wojo what he thinks about it the next time I see him.



I went back through this thread: My new years resolution and promise to you.... - Page 4 - IntenseMuscle.com

Obviously, when you are advanced enough to be using a 3-way you can make the determination as to where the WMs should go.  

In that thread, Dante has the biceps WMs after forearms and backwidth WM before thickness.

Scott has me doing something a little different because of where my weak spots are, so this just goes to show that experience and keeping an open mind to technique and structure allow one to create their own personalized attack method. 

It must be cool being able to chat with Wojo about DC.  It's always neat to pick the brain of those who are considered true experts.


----------



## tri-terror

Yeah page 4 of that thread is a goldmine.  I've been over the first 7 or so pages of that a dozen times or more I bet.  I have a hard time considering myself advanced, but I do have a lean 3.5lbs per inch so I guess that counts for something!


----------



## tri-terror

Wow, fuck me I didn't realize how long it's been since I updated this!  Sorry guys.  Let me try to catch up a little bit.
SO my weight is down to 231, which is down about 15 lbs since end of December.

Training wise I've hit a bit of a snafu.  I had to take my kids out of the afterschool program for financial reasons so now it is VERY difficult for me to get to the gym on days that I work.  I work 12 hour nights and don't get home till 8am, and then have to be up at 3 to pick the rug rats up from school.  SO not a lot of time left to train.

So my workaround for this is to scratch DC training and go with more volume.  I'm training like I was for my prep last year which is higher volume, higher reps, low rest between sets, ala Vince Gironda.

I'm basically doing 5 sets per exercise and 3-5 exercises per muscle.
For example today I trained back and biceps.  I did 5 sets nautilus pullover, 5 sets DB rows, 5 sets nautilus pulldown, 5 sets seated rows, 5 sets wide grip pulldowns behind neck, and 5 sets DB shrugs for back.  Biceps I did 5 sets BB drag curls, 5 sets HS preacher curls, and 5 sets hammer curls. 

The weights are nothing to write home about but I get the job done with cumulative failure vs that one really hard set.
I kind of miss the sense of purpose I have lifting heavy though, and I think I may do one exercise that I do 2-3 sets of 6-8 on and then do the rest light to medium weight.

Gear wise still the same but about to change lol.  I had been running test at 350mg a week with tren at 700mg, eq at 600, and mast at 400.  After talking to a buddy who knows what he's doing I'm upping the test to 1g and saving the masteron for later when I'm leaner.

I also have been using peptides for a couple weeks now.  500mcg Ipam/100mcg mod-grf 3 to 5 times per day.  Working on getting some GH.  I'd like to do 15iu three days per week and peptides on non GH days.


----------



## PRIDE

Let us know how the change in dosage effects your run!


----------



## turbobusa

Very good log . Man wish I was as methodical as you. Very cool.
I'm really finding your log interesting .Seeing some familiar w/os from a ways back.I use to really like the neck press and dip  stuff that Gironda used .
Going to be a good summer... T


----------



## powders101

Updates?


----------



## tri-terror

*Updates*



powders101 said:


> Updates?



Yeah bro I got updates.  Still waiting on my sust to arrive so I've been hitting a little more prop, up to 700mg a week.
Trainings been going great under the new old system.  I've kind of adapted and over came if you will.
I'll give you guys a rundown of the last few days worth of training to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## tri-terror

*Chest/biceps*

so the other day hit up chest and biceps.  I really love that split guys.  I keep going back to it.  I'm telling you there is nothing like hitting biceps when they are fresh.  Same thing with triceps.  It's also nice to hit them together.  When you do chest/delts/tris together I feel like you really only have enough juice to hit one of them hard.

So for chest I opened up with, of all things, cable crossovers lol.  I don't know if I really count them, they weren't hard, but I did them so here it is.  Basically I just did them to get a little pump and blood in the chest before my first real movement.  I did like 5 sets of 10 with 70lbs per stack.

So then I went to my "heavy" exercise.  My gym has one of those hammer strength wide seated chest presses.  I really like it.  It's almost like a decline the way it feels on contraction, but you can take a wide grip and get a really really great stretch on the negative.  So I did a couple warm up or feel sets and then did 3 work sets:
3+35 for 6
3+10 for 8
2+35 for 8  all to failure.

then I hit up the neck press and knocked out an 8x8 with 165lbs.  30-40seconds rest time between sets.  Will def. go up in weight next time.

Then I hit up an 8x8 with flat flys with 35lbs.  Last set was a little hard but I'll do 40's next time.

Then I did biceps.  Started out with hammer curls and did a traditional ramp up of 15, 12, 10, 7.  Last set was to failure with 70lb DB's.

Then I did an 8x8 with the hammer strength preacher curl with 55lbs on the machine.

Finished off with some heavy drag curls.  Did 3 sets of 8 with 135lbs.
And that was it.  A little mix of heavy ish lifting and some volume along with it.  Really great workout.


----------



## tri-terror

*Back*

Did back yesterday.
warmed up on the lat pulldown and did a bunch of sets with 100lbs to warm up a little.
Then I did 4 sets of 8 on body weight pullups.  Neutral grip, medium width.  I was going to do sets of 8 untill I failed at 8, ended up being 4.  Next time I'll try to do 5 sets.

Then on to deadlifts.  Just had a bug up my ass lately about wanting to do deads so I did em.  I haven't picked a weight up off the floor in YEARS.  Lot's of rack deads, no conventional deads.
So I did 135x6, 225x5 for 2 sets and then 315x4 for 2 sets.  The 315lbs sets were my "work" sets I guess, but I left some in the tank.  Not trying to get hurt deadlifting.  I think next go around I'll do 245-275 maybe and do a few sets of 6-8.  Probably just put the 100lb plates on and rep out for 4 sets.

Then I did wide grip pulldowns with my hands ALL the way out and pulldown to my chest.  I did an 8x8 with 145lbs.

On to BB rows.  haven't done this in a while either so I was kinda feeling around with what weight I should use in the future.
I did 205x6 for 3 sets and then 155x8 for 4 sets.

Finished with Barbell shrugs, 3 second hold at the top.
135x8
225x8
315x8
315x8


----------



## powders101

Putting in the work bro! Numbers are looking good!


----------



## tri-terror

Hit chest/biceps today.  Was running a hair short on time at the end so I did it a little different to save time.

Hammer Strength Iso Wide Press
warmed up with one and two plates then three work sets:
3+35 x 8
3+10 x 10
2+35 x 11
So did the same weight as last time but added 2-3 reps

Flat DB Fly
40x8x8
I do these with a deep stretch and come up like hugging a tree and I don't touch the bells to keep tension on the pecs.

Neck Press
upped the weight 10lbs this time and did an 8x8 with 175

Biceps started with Hammer curls.  Did one warm up set of 6 with 45s
and then 3 work sets:
70x9
60x11
50x12

This is where I started running out of time so instead an  8x8 I did 3 descending work sets on 
Hammer Strength Preacher
80x11
70x9
45x12

Then I rest paused BB drag curls with 135 for 18 RP.


----------



## tri-terror

Some pics from this AM:


----------



## turbobusa

TT ,  Wheels gonna be baaaad!. looking good brother. when you can get 
someone to snap some ,throw up some back shots. keep it up. Gonna be 
warm weather soon... T


----------



## tri-terror

Check this out:


----------



## turbobusa

Oh wow you got that piece. Man let me know how it goes on pulldowns etc. 
Im wondering if that might be a help while healing that broken bone in my hand.
When are you going to give it a go TT? Sometime those w/os pressed for time are sooo good. keep going..  T


----------



## tri-terror

I'm probably not doing back till Friday or Saturday but I'll update and let you know how I like it.


----------



## tri-terror

*Playing Catch Up*

Hey guys playing catch up at the moment.  Ran into some snafus in my personal life and dropped the ball with my diet unfortunately.  Still was training hard however.  My weight had hit a low of 229 and went up as high as 238...

Monday this week I hit chest:
warmed up with some cable x-overs and did 4 sets pyramiding up of 12 reps, up to 70lbs I think.

Hit up the Hammer Strength Wide Press next and pyramided up to 4 plates plus a 35 each side and got 6 reps, dropped weight to 3, and then 2 plates to failure.

Flat DB flys for 10-12 reps with 60, 50 and 40lbs

Neck Presses, god damn these felt heavy today.  Did 245 for 6 225 for 7 205 for 8 and 185 for 8


----------



## tri-terror

Tuesday hit up back:
warmed up with three sets of 8 on neutral grip chins.

Then 3 sets of pulldowns with the mag grip WHICH IS AWESOME by the way.  I think this is my 3rd workout with it and it has hit my lats in a whole new way.  Went up to 220 for 6

3 sets of 2 hand DB rows, lighter than usual so I could concentrate on the stretch and contraction.  Started with 60's and ended with 100's for 8.

3 sets of Hammer Strength rows, super setted by doing inverted rows(elbows locked and pull with back only), 2, 3 and 4 plates a side for 10 reps

3 sets of seated cable rows using the mag grip.  Started with the stack which is 220 and dropped to 180 and then 140lbs.  8-12 reps


----------



## tri-terror

Arms and delts today:
Cable Pressdowns.  Couple warmups of 20 and 15 reps then 130, 160, and 190lbs with 10 reps on bottom and 10 reps on top half of the ROM.

Close Grip Bench Supersetted with seated dip machine.
3 sets of 12 for each one back to back.  135lbs on the bench, 160lbs on the dip machine.

Finished tris with seated overhead DB extensions. 20x15 30x12 and 40x12

warmed up bis with standing cable curls.  Left wrist was starting to ache/hurt and could only get up to 100lbs for 12.
Did hammer curls next and they didn't bother my wrist at all.  Did 30 40 50 and 60lbs for 12 reps.
finished with 4 sets of concentration curls with 25x12

Delts was short and sweet.  3 sets of 20 on reverse pec dec with 100lbs first set and 80lbs last 2.
standing laterals with 20x15, 25x12, 30x12, 40x10, 40x8

Weight today is back down to 231 and I'm looking decent.  Behind for 6.5 weeks but I think I'll be OK.  I won't be ready early like I wanted but I should peak in time for the first show.  Then it's 8 more weeks of prep for the June outing.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Tri  no need to explain brutha. And glad to hear you posting again about your training days and info for the questions we all have  .Great read for the young and old .thanks


----------



## AtomAnt

Glad to see you've been training hard and back to the grind.  Missed you brotha.


----------



## tri-terror

Hey guys!  Both training and diet have been going great.  Dry weight is down to fucking 224, I'm really humming on all cylinders right now!

Do you guys give a fuck when I post sets/reps and shit?  Seems like it may be boring so I haven't been keeping up with that but it's all in my log book so I can update if anyone cares.

One thing I wanted to talk about:
The snatch grip deadlift.  FUCKING AMAZING for upper back.  Do a conventional deadlift off the floor(or a rack dead if you want) but grip the bar WIDE.  At the top contract your upper back by squeezing your shoulder blades together for a couple seconds.  And if you want to fry your lower back and build a killer x-mas tree...
DEFICIT DEADS.  All you need is one thick 45lb plate...  Don't forget to leave your ego at home though...


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> Hey guys!  Both training and diet have been going great.  Dry weight is down to fucking 224, I'm really humming on all cylinders right now!
> 
> Do you guys give a fuck when I post sets/reps and shit?  Seems like it may be boring so I haven't been keeping up with that but it's all in my log book so I can update if anyone cares.
> 
> One thing I wanted to talk about:
> The snatch grip deadlift.  FUCKING AMAZING for upper back.  Do a conventional deadlift off the floor(or a rack dead if you want) but grip the bar WIDE.  At the top contract your upper back by squeezing your shoulder blades together for a couple seconds.  And if you want to fry your lower back and build a killer x-mas tree...
> DEFICIT DEADS.  All you need is one thick 45lb plate...  Don't forget to leave your ego at home though...



Tri, personally, I like to hear highlights, shot that is getting you psyched up, how you deal with internal and external conflicts, just general life stuff and cool stuff you are finding out with your diet and training.  

I think the logs that are just sets and reps day in and day out get boring.  I'd rather hear, "Yo, so this smokin' hot chick was watching me squat and I said it turned her on so much she wasn't letting me leave the gym without treating her to special cardio session." 

I REALLY like the idea of using a snatch grip.  I might incorporate snatch grip rack pulls into this blast.


----------



## LuKiFeR

Great to hear yur doin well. keep it up!


Got any pics. id love to see your progress!!


Good luck


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell yes I wana know what tri is doing set wise and appreciate those extra training methods and descriptions cause I love new things to do.so dammit Tri  can u keep it up..thanks !!  Gonna try snatch grip..old sob like me can and will continue to dominate thanks to you guys.


----------



## tri-terror

Man, I'm sorry guys.  I'm going to try and update this with some workouts from this week tomorrow.  Life's been kinda of busy lately.

I was supposed to do this show on April 13...  I don't know if I'm going to make it...
I'm losing weight at a respectable clip, and my abs are looking good, I've got veins popping, but when I turn around...

I can't seem to get rid of my lower back fat.  This shit is horrible.  Maybe it will just be the last to go but I'm starting to get a little nervous.  I'm not going to compete unless I feel I will be competitive, and to do that I need to get lean.

I just don't know what else I can do...  I'm using t3, clen, just added yohimbine in the hopes that that might free up some of that stubborn fat.
I DONT want to do a ton of cardio because I feel like that will also eat up muscle and impede my recovery.  I looked decent but got real stringy last year doing 2 hours of cardio a day.
I don't really want to drop my calories any lower either... I'm 223 yesterday and losing 3-4lbs every 5 days or so...
I'm doing one higher day of 2400 cals, then three lower days of 1700.  I think if I go much lower than that my metabolism with say "fuck you".

I don't know it's just frustrating.  I'm making progress, and will get where I need to be, but I think it will have to be the June show.  Just go all in to fucking own that one.


----------



## Ironbuilt

That's understood Tri..Hell you been dealing with other issues if I remember correctly so when you aren't feeling it step back adjust and next show will be in for hell when u take it down bro.. No needs for sorry.gotta live to enjoy competeing  bro..keep it up dammit!..


----------



## tri-terror

Ironbuilt said:


> That's understood Tri..Hell you been dealing with other issues if I remember correctly so when you aren't feeling it step back adjust and next show will be in for hell when u take it down bro.. No needs for sorry.gotta live to enjoy competeing  bro..keep it up dammit!..



Thanks buddy, I feel like I'm in a good place,  I just may need a little more time.


----------



## Concreteguy

tri-terror said:


> Man, I'm sorry guys.  I'm going to try and update this with some workouts from this week tomorrow.  Life's been kinda of busy lately.
> 
> I was supposed to do this show on April 13...  I don't know if I'm going to make it...
> I'm losing weight at a respectable clip, and my abs are looking good, I've got veins popping, but when I turn around...
> 
> I can't seem to get rid of my lower back fat.  This shit is horrible.  Maybe it will just be the last to go but I'm starting to get a little nervous.  I'm not going to compete unless I feel I will be competitive, and to do that I need to get lean.
> 
> I just don't know what else I can do...  I'm using t3, clen, just added yohimbine in the hopes that that might free up some of that stubborn fat.
> I DONT want to do a ton of cardio because I feel like that will also eat up muscle and impede my recovery.  I looked decent but got real stringy last year doing 2 hours of cardio a day.
> I don't really want to drop my calories any lower either... I'm 223 yesterday and losing 3-4lbs every 5 days or so...
> I'm doing one higher day of 2400 cals, then three lower days of 1700.  I think if I go much lower than that my metabolism with say "fuck you".
> 
> I don't know it's just frustrating.  I'm making progress, and will get where I need to be, but I think it will have to be the June show.  Just go all in to fucking own that one.



 Tri, it sounds like all is well but you started the diet a little to late. Next time you will know better. Hope your keeping logs.
 The lower back, ass and lower back legs are always the last to clean up.
I can hear in your post your a little down. Remember, this is the tuffest part. This seperates the men from the boys every time. If going 4% was easy everyone would be walking around at it.
 At this point it should look like baked chichen and green veggies with one refeed a week. Don't forget you can get caffine, green tea pills to eat like Tictacs. You can purchase BroncAid over the counter and it has ephedra. I think 25mgs per tab......and a little pricey.
 I feel for ya! Best of luck. 

  CG


----------



## tri-terror

I was down and feeling shitty last few weeks, don't know why...  A lot going on in my personal life and dieting not helping.  I've been going along though all the while though.  I'm looking pretty good right now honestly...

Will I be 4% in 3 weeks?  Fuck no, but I should be 5-6% and with my size and shape I should do OK.  Abs are really starting to look good and will be 2mm by the end of next week.  Hoping that the last 2 weeks I get my back to come in...

We will see...  I'm not gonna have glutes, but if my back and hammies are tight I will be competitive.  Then I keep dieting and get my glutes to come in for the June show.  Fuck yeah.


----------



## tri-terror

Ok guys hit up back and chest last nite.   Started with flat bench.   Warmed up with 135 for 15 and 225 for 12.  Then I started getting heavier. 
275 and 315 both for 3 reps. 
Tried to get 365 for 3 but only got two. 
So not too terrible considering I'm down over 20lbs since I hit 405.  Plus I've been sick for a week and have only trained twice... 

Next hit up some dead lifts.  Warmed up with 135 and 225 for a few.  Then 315 for 3 and 365 for 2.  Had to set it down after I broke it off the floor.   My form sucks and I basically have to re learn how to do this lift.   I'm not pressing through my heels enough and thus the bar is tracking out too far and I'm wasting a lot of strength and energy muscling it back in.   I have to activate my hips sooner too. 

So I backed down to 275 and worked on speed off the ground and pushing through my heels.   Was feeling pretty good by the second set.   Did 4 sets of 4.
I should be able to pull a half way decent number once I get the mechanics down pat. 

Then in did some super sets of hammer strength wide chest and high lats.  15 12 10 8 reps with 1, 2 and 3 plates per side for the last 2.


----------



## AtomAnt

How are you feeling tri?  Any better over the last few days?


----------



## tri-terror

AtomAnt said:


> How are you feeling tri?  Any better over the last few days?



Like death warmed over... 
Finally went to urgent care today.   I have a sinus infection AND bronchitis. 
No wonder I was out of breath trying to train arms last night...


----------



## tri-terror

Couple pics from today.   Weight is up to 222...  Been living on mostly carbs all week just cause I've been eating what doesn't make me feel worse lol. 

I should be in good shape once I kick this illness.   I'm only pinching 5mm on the thickest part of my abs.


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> Like death warmed over...
> Finally went to urgent care today.   I have a sinus infection AND bronchitis.
> No wonder I was out of breath trying to train arms last night...



FUUUUCK! Damn, you need to take care of yourself. Rest up, do some cardio to keep the body fat down and lay off the training a little.


----------



## tri-terror

Yeah brother,  I can't believe I was trying near max out on bench and deads feeling like this!


----------



## tri-terror

Gear I'm on now 

Lol


----------



## AtomAnt

LMAO! Dude, you are straight gassin'! That cycle is gonna get you stacked.


----------



## tri-terror

AtomAnt said:


> LMAO! Dude, you are straight gassin'! That cycle is gonna get you stacked.



Brown


----------



## tri-terror

Feeling much better today.  I think the antibiotics have started to kick this stuffs ass.  I feel like a turd from all the laying around and what not.  I may go to the gym tonight for some chest/back and do some medium weights for some volume.  Get a pump and a burn and head home.


----------



## tri-terror

*Back at it*

Bumping this log back up and getting it going again.  Training has been going well last 4-6 weeks and has been pretty instinctual and I've been toying with some new things, and things I have not done in a while.

Toying with(I'm almost 100% at this point) of doing a BB show in mid April.  So I'm pseudo dieting at the moment.  Nothing too hard or serious, I'm not even counting calories, just keeping carbs low during the week and focusing on protein and fat.  Cheating all weekend.  Been losing a lb to 2lbs a week like this.  I see myself being in the 220's come december.  And then I may do something dumb before I start my prep but we will see what I look like come that time...  But I'm thinking about running Farrahs insulin protocol, which is only 2 days a week but you pound slin and carbs those days.  Need a GH sponsor to really make it work...

Came up with a new routine at least leading up to prep time.  I may increase my training frequency come prep but probably not.
I'm going to train 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off.  So something like Sun. Mon. off tue, Wed. Thur.  off Fri. and Sat.
I want to focus on two things: bringing my legs back up, and my back so I'm training them twice a week.  SO the 4 training day breakdown is something like this:
1) Chest and back width
2) Legs
3) Arms
4) Back thickness and legs.

I want to do some powerlifting next year also so I'll be doing some heavy bench and dead work early in the session and then some more BB style stuff to end it.

So chest day I'm going to work Flat bench and floor presses, then decline bench, incline flys, maybe some weighted dips

First leg day is going to be more volume than the second one.  Going to hit up leg press, hack squats, lying and seated leg curl, SLDL, Calves.

Arms is going to be all supersets between bi's and tris:
Hammer Curl/rope pressdowns
Incline DB Curls/overhead tricep ext
Hammer strength preacher curls/dips

Back day is focused on deadlifting with some quads and hammies in afterward.
Deadlifts, speed deads, deficit deads and/or snatch grip deads.
DB rows, wide grip seated cable rows
hack squats or squat machine, lying leg curls.


I'll be doing quite a few bench sets and deadlift sets but low reps, working on speed and strength.  All of the bodybuilding exercises will be 3 sets, starting heavy and working down in weight, all to failure.

I'm going to try and get at least a couple good vids per week and update with some progress pics too.


----------



## tri-terror

Worked some arms yesterday and feeling out the new training program...
I started with hammer curls super setted with over head rope extensions( where you lean forward).  3 sets each to failure 75/170, 65/150 and 50/130.
Then I moved on to incline DB curls super set with over head DB extension.
50/85, 40/75, 30/65.
I was running a little short on time so I tried out something a little different.
If you saw LATS most recent thread on PM you know where this comes from...
I put 50lbs on the hammer strength preacher curl.  I did sets of 5 with 30 sec rest until I failed at 5.  Just happened to be 5 sets and it was pretty good.  Big pump, and definitely hit failure.


----------



## tri-terror

Did a little squatting last night for first time since May.  Worked triples up to 275 and they felt damn good.

Did some strongman training today.  Light easy yoke walks with 325.  Frame deadlift of 405.  A few reps with stones of 200 and 220, and flipped a 400lb tire for a few reps.


----------



## tri-terror

Today was off.  Worked on my deadlift last night and some assistance work.  Warmed up and then worked up to a max triple of 365.  All pulls were on a out 1.5 inch deficit, as I was standing on a 45lb plate.

Then I did some barbell rows.  135lbs, sets of 5 with little rest.  Same thing with wide cable rows and lying and seated leg curls.  Next week I think I need to add some compensatory acceleration sets to the mix.  Those will be lighter and off the floor.

Depending how I feel in the AM after work I may go do some standing overhead work and some cardio or KB swings...


----------



## tri-terror

So Psych was good enough to give me a great PL routine yesterday.  I was looking at it going, hmm this looks tough but I should be able to knock it out.
LMFAO, hahahahahaha this shit is brutal!

So I was supposed to do "light" squats and "heavy" deads today plus assistance work.
I managed to eke out the squats...  165 for 5 sets of 10.  Now keep in mind that this is the SECOND time I've squatted since my injury so not a lot of weight yet.  I'm basing my numbers on a one rep max of about 290 since I did a triple with 275 last week.
Was my left leg a problem?  Yeah a little bit but not bad and no pain.  The problem was that my lower back is NOT used to that kind of work and volume anymore.  By the end of the fifth set my low back was history, AND I had deads to do next lol.

So I was supposed to do 3 sets of 10 with 275.  I cranked out the first set and almost passed out...  I haven't done a 10 rep set on DL in I don't know how long.  Rested a couple minutes and got 4 reps on my second set.  Maybe could have got 5 but it would have been to failure and I didn't want to do that.  So I skipped the third set, and didn't do ANY assistance work because I was toast and I had run out of time to get home and get ready for work.

So from here on out I'm going to alot a little more time so I can get all the work done and maybe phase the assistance work in a little at a time if the main movements are wearing me out.  I'm also addressing my nutrition.  I need way more calories.  A little more protein and a lot more carbos.  Plus better peri-workout nutrition.  Probably going to go with some of that cyclic dextrin stuff with eaa's.


----------



## psych

Lookin good bro, that program ain't nothin to fuck with LOL!  It's like a Chevy, you can add to it.

Just remember that it doesn't matter if it's only the bar, you are still squatting! Not alot of people can say that shit.  Let them have their hack squats, leg presses, and dumb bell lunges.

The extra parts are to build/condition/and flush the muscle. It will make more sense next week.  Trust me after your heavy squat day the light day will feel good with all that volume to flush the muscle.  When you get half way through this first block of 10's your conditioning will be up.  You're gonna need that shit for the 5's :sFun_mischieviousbi:s

A REAL powerlifting workout ain't a quick wham bam.  Bring food and eat half way. Shakes are good, whoppers w/ cheese re better...

Keep it up bro!


----------



## tri-terror

I fucking love Whoppers...


----------



## AtomAnt

Squats and deads together.... no fucking way! My lower back would be smoked!

What is your peri-workout protocol looking like now?


----------



## tri-terror

Right now I just do 20g BCAA's before/during.  Whey iso post.


----------



## psych

update....hope the program didn't kill you...


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Psych. Just found an old txt ? on my phone . I'll be in am's after to day at the gym ....... Thx T.....


----------



## psych

Update this fuckin thread bro!!


----------



## tri-terror

OK, so I've been MIA for a while.  Lot of personal shit going on and I just stayed off the boards...  It's all good though now and I've been training right along.  Bad news is Psych man, that program is no joke.  I did it for a week and tapped out man...  I had my boy run it too and he tapped out also...  That is just a fuck load more volume than I'm used to, especially at the weights required.  I'd like to give it a go again next year if I'm in better shape.  I actually think it would work well to prep for a BB competition!  But instead use like 70% of your max for the formula.

I've been using some Ed Coan routines I found online.  The squat was hard to find but I think I found one that is legit.  All three(squat, bench and dead) will be run for 2 10 week cycles and land me right at my meet in April.


----------



## psych

tri-terror said:


> OK, so I've been MIA for a while.  Lot of personal shit going on and I just stayed off the boards...  It's all good though now and I've been training right along.  Bad news is Psych man, that program is no joke.  I did it for a week and tapped out man...  I had my boy run it too and he tapped out also...  That is just a fuck load more volume than I'm used to, especially at the weights required.  I'd like to give it a go again next year if I'm in better shape.  I actually think it would work well to prep for a BB competition!  But instead use like 70% of your max for the formula.
> 
> I've been using some Ed Coan routines I found online.  The squat was hard to find but I think I found one that is legit.  All three(squat, bench and dead) will be run for 2 10 week cycles and land me right at my meet in April.



No shame in that bro, not at all.  It really builds the CNS.  But I always required TONS of volume, not for everyone.  Least now you know what works for you so it's a win in the big picture 

Go buy Ed's book on his website.  That shit is money right there.


----------



## tri-terror

So 3rd week of deads right now.  Went today and worked up to my work set of 385 for 2 reps.  Then speed sets with 320.  Six sets of 3.  It all felt pretty damn good.


----------



## Alinshop

A little late to your log. Do you have plans to compete next year?


----------



## tri-terror

Alinshop said:


> A little late to your log. Do you have plans to compete next year?



Right now I'm training for a PL meet in April.  After that I'm going to play it by ear a little but I'm wanting to do a BB show in the Summer.  My tentative plan is to back off of things for a month after the PL meet and then start a prep.  I may not have a month to take off though depending on the show I want to do so I might just start dieting and really come down on the intensity for a bit and then try to ramp up some.

Today I worked on my bench.  Didn't get much accessory work in cause I had to work tonight and crunched for time.
So Warmed up with
135x10 for two sets
225x5
275x3
315x3 
all paused

My goal had been to try and get a triple with 405 but I WAY overestimated myself.  I did 365 for a single and said no way.  So I rested a bit and crushed a triple with 365.
Then I did three sets of 3 with 315 and those were pretty easy and moved fast.

Dropped down to 275 and did two sets of 6 on close grip.

My nutrition has been way more on point the last week.  Got my protein up and sugar down some.  So energy and recovery is good.
I feel like I want to train every damn day.

One of my strength issues I think is that training on a day like today when I work at night, I go to the gym right after I pick my kids up from school, which is right after I get up from sleeping.

See I get home at about 8am and hit the hay almost immeadieately.  Usually I have a shake or something to eat first, and then I have to get up at 3.  I sleep as long as I can because I can only get 6-7 hours of sleep if I sleep the max time that I can.  So what that does is not allow me to have time to eat before the gym on these days.  I'm MUCH stronger say on a saturday when I've had a couple meals and go in the afternoon to train.


----------

